# Snapper SOL



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

hey, im gonna be getting a SOL combo soon for targetting Snapper on plastics can anyone tell me which model is best (rod and reel)


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

My 2c. I would choose the SOL 2500, load it up with 8lb braid. Match it with a Berkley Dropshot 6foot6inch 2-4kg rod.

Nice light fishing, with plenty of drag power to get the fish to the side of the yak.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

You got them monster reds where you are so you could mebee up the ante on the line to 20lb in which case you could try the Nitro Distance Spin rod with the SOL 2500. (I got that and it's nice)

I like a longer rod so thats why the Nitro at 7'6'' is my choice...truth be told I'd like longer still, but I can't find anything off the shelf.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Mate get the sol 2500 
match it up with the sol rod of your choice, 
the new sol rods are designed to fit the reels perfectly

you wont be disapointed


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

yeah, im after the SOL rod too, but i was questioning which rod as i am a bit confused which one. And the 2500 SOL, id think the 3000 would be the reel of choice as it is a bit bigger, dont hold back on the help guys


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

varp said:


> You got them monster reds where you are so you could mebee up the ante on the line to 20lb in which case you could try the Nitro Distance Spin rod with the SOL 2500. (I got that and it's nice)
> 
> I like a longer rod so thats why the Nitro at 7'6'' is my choice...truth be told I'd like longer still, but I can't find anything off the shelf.


The 3000 with the Nitro Magnum Butt spin would be a beast for Big snapper + other nasties (like long tail tuna).

I Have the reel just have to sell the Stella to finance the rod.

http://www.innovatorrods.com/rod-nitro-open.html


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

the 3000 is a little bigger but the drag power is exactly the same as the 2500 so id go the 2500 for sure

Lee


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

im tend to tone down my expectations of fishing so that i expect to catch not to much more than a 5kilo snapper(use it on a boat too) Would the medium light rod be good, or should i go for the medium


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

there are much nicer rods than the SOL's for the same money mate..

Nitro's
Black Diamonds
Berkley DS Pro's

to name a few..

Get the 2500 SOL and any of the above rods in a 2-4kg class.. will be lovely


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

mate go the 2500 reel 
it will double as a great estuary reel, 
you can chase anything from bream to jacks on it,
The 3000 on the otherhand is getting a bit heavy for light work.

I own a 2500 and use it on everything, absolutely love it 

as for the rod, drop into your local and get them to try it on them.
My 2500 is matched up with a 6.8 rack raider which fits perfectly but im sure you will get a sol rod to match up to your needs.
Hey ignor the others hanging shit on the sol rods, as i said before they were designed to fit the sol reels, 
check em out i think you will like what you see/feel


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

not hanging anything on them... 
just IMO for the money you can get a much nicer blank.. having said that - that is based on flicking and feeling in a shop only... and not actually fishing with it..


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

yeah i did the all important bend test :lol: with the 3000 and the medium rod i think, it did feel nice


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

I have the Sol 3000 and think it is much more versitile than the 2500. It has the same sized body but with a deeper spool,just incase you hook a monster. I have used it for snapper,bass,tailor,kingies,and even bream in the estuarys and it is not too bad for the medium light stuff. I have matched it up too a penn pinpoint tournament 3-6kg rod and for $90 i couldnt be happier.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i think i will stay with the 3000 as i may be going on a long range charter, maybe some bluefin tuna on light tackle? 8)

Im a sucka for punishment :lol:


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

do the SOLs come with spare spools


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

I too reckon the 2500 is the most versatile of the lot..

same drag as the 3000
only 30 or 40 odd metres less line..
similar weight to a 2000
and a great size..

I have my 1 spool with 4lb(or 6lb cant remember) and the other with 8lb


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

snap Mr Landy!! Me too!! It is the one Reel to Rule Them All.

Still looking for the rod that can join the SOL 2500 in Universal Fishing Applications. Might have to get one made. Don't see why I can't have a 9'6" 3 piece with a decent butt for lifting 5kg reds and enough top end finesse for whiting and gar.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

varp said:


> snap Mr Landy!! Me too!! It is the one Reel to Rule Them All.
> 
> Still looking for the rod that can join the SOL 2500 in Universal Fishing Applications. Might have to get one made. Don't see why I can't have a 9'6" 3 piece with a decent butt for lifting 5kg reds and enough top end finesse for whiting and gar.


Oh but you can Varp.. Its called a Black Diamond.. either 6'6 2-4kg or the 7' 2-5kg Flats Ranger check this baby out http://www.blackdiamondrods.com/product ... #pgcontent

They dont "do" shops as such.. but have sponsored Team Anglers around the country.. their Melbourne guy is AndyH in Rowville.. 
Shoot us a PM if you want more info.. I have 3 of their rods.. best I have ever seen or used.. Custom made in NSW by Steve Ross - ex Loomis head rod builder and designer


----------

